# Several errors/warnings on AMD FX-6300 + MB ASUS M5A97 R2.0



## G_Nerc (Feb 14, 2013)

Good day!
I have a new server on my work and install 9.1-RELEASE amd64 on it.
I see many warnings in dmesg, so if it can be solved in some way I will be glad.
*PC configuration*
CPU: AMD FX-6300 (3.5Ð“Ð“Ñ†, 8Mb, Socket AM3+)
MB: ASUS M5A97 R2.0 (AM3, AMD970/SB950)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance <CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10>
Video: Sapphire Radeon HD6450 512MB DDR3
*Warnings in dmesg*

```
....
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20110527/tbfadt-586)
....
ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Could not execute arguments for [RAMW] (Region) (20110527/nsinit-380)
....
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
acpi_throttle1: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu1
acpi_throttle1: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle1 attach returned 6
acpi_throttle2: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu2
acpi_throttle2: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle2 attach returned 6
acpi_throttle3: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu3
acpi_throttle3: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle3 attach returned 6
acpi_throttle4: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu4
acpi_throttle4: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle4 attach returned 6
acpi_throttle5: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu5
acpi_throttle5: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle5 attach returned 6
.....
hwpstate0: set freq failed, err 6
```
Also full dmesg on *PASTEBIN*

Can anyone tell is that errors serious and is it needed something to do for resolve that issues?
Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think these messages indicate serous trouble, FWIW.
I have a Asus F2A55-M with a A8-5600K cpu which show similar messages:

```
ACPI Warning: FADT (revision 5) is longer than ACPI 2.0 version, truncating length 268 to 244 (20110527/tbfadt-320)
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20110527/tbfadt-586)

ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Could not execute arguments for [RAMW] (Region) (20110527/nsinit-380)

hdac0: <ATI (0x9902) HDA Controller> mem 0xfeb44000-0xfeb47fff irq 18 at device 1.1 on pci0
hdac0: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (0)
device_attach: hdac0 attach returned 6

ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range

acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
acpi_throttle1: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu1
acpi_throttle1: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle1 attach returned 6
acpi_throttle2: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu2
acpi_throttle2: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle2 attach returned 6
acpi_throttle3: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu3
acpi_throttle3: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle3 attach returned 6
```
this is under FreeBSD 9.1-release:

```
root@kg-quiet# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-quiet.kg4.no 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 16, 2013)

*tingo* thanks once again! Ok, I will know that.


----------

